# My story: iphone fell in water!



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm just sharing my experience here--dropped the iphone in water 4 days ago, grabbed it out quickly and dried it. Tried to start it (a no-no I learned later). Would not work. Google search found advice to put it in a bag of rice which I did for about 24 hours. I just didn't think that was going to do much, so my son removed the SIM card (wet), and then I left the iphone on the warm cable box for several days, horizontally, sometimes put it vertically in a sunny window. This morning I put SIM back in, plugged it in, and it works, is taking a charge so it says. Of course, not sure of any long-term effects, but for now I'm happy. Really didn't want to buy myself an iphone for Christmas!! 

*Lesson*: do not drop iphone in water!


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lionspaw said:


> I'm just sharing my experience here--dropped the iphone in water 4 days ago, grabbed it out quickly and dried it. Tried to start it (a no-no I learned later). Would not work. Google search found advice to put it in a bag of rice which I did for about 24 hours. I just didn't think that was going to do much, so my son removed the SIM card (wet), and then I left the iphone on the warm cable box for several days, horizontally, sometimes put it vertically in a sunny window. This morning I put SIM back in, plugged it in, and it works, is taking a charge so it says. Of course, not sure of any long-term effects, but for now I'm happy. Really didn't want to buy myself an iphone for Christmas!!
> 
> *Lesson*: do not drop iphone in water!


My neighbor lost her brand new iphone 2 hours after she bought it. Ouch


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to say, stories like that make my stomach turn! It is such an expensive necessity! I hope the water damage is fixed, though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, so sorry to hear.  Let us know if it works.  
My son dropped one of his cell phones into a bowl of chicken noodle soup a couple years ago.  
Rice trick worked.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

SquareTrade's iPhone and iPad warranties cover water damage.  

The rice trick does work amazingly well in many cases though!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> SquareTrade's iPhone and iPad warranties cover water damage.


So does Apple's $199 non-warranty swap. Assuming they aren't feeling generous and cover the fee for you (as they did for me when my wife threw my iP4 in the wash, and have done for numerous others), it only costs $50 more to have Apple replace it if you DO have a problem, and it's $100 cheaper (ie, free) if you don't have a problem, or if you have one and they don't charge for the replacement.

So far, I'm $600 ahead by NOT buying extended warranties on my iPhones, and I've had one replaced for water damage. If they'd charged me for that one (which certainly would have been fair), I'd only be ahead $400. But still, that's the outright purchase price of two subsidized iPhones that's in my pocket rather than someone else's.

If the chances of you breaking your device AND Apple not comping the replacement exceed 75%, then the warranty is cheaper. If not, it's cheaper to do nothing and hope for the best.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I had a water bottle leak all over my iPhone in my purse. I went into the Apple store and told them what happened, even though it wasn't covered by warranty. They replaced it for free because it just so happened the guy before me came in and LIED about getting water in his phone, even when they opened it up and found water inside.

Just in case it happened again, and I didn't have a disgruntled technician on my side, I bought an Otter Box at the AT&T store. Many spills and drops later, my phone is in perfect working order.


----------



## Alvin3Cowell (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to share with you ..that it was raining a lot by my house, and the driveway is kind of crooked so all the collected water leans to one side.My iphone was on my lap and i forgot, so when i stepped out of the car it hit the car door and just ploped into 3-4 in of water.
I quickly pulled it out, and i tried to slide it to unlock it but it didn't work!!!
So i dried it again and shook it to take out any water that was left in.
then it slid to unlock it and it worked!!!!!!
I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some handy tips I found a while ago on how to handle the situation:

http://www.wikihow.com/Save-a-Wet-Cell-Phone

One of the things to remember is to put the device and the rice into a seal container with a seal so the water will be absorbed more quickly.

Mike


----------

